# Valentines Day Celebration Sale



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

I am running a valentines day sale on my website. I have the new Ardent Edge fishing reels on sale as well as some select Z-Man fishing products and Breathe Like A Fish Shirts and a few Rod Glove Products. Also, if you purchase a new Ardent Edge Reel, I will throw in a brand new Reel Glove made specifically for that reel.

http://fishhappens.net


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't forget about our sale. We can also get any Z-Man and Slayer Inc products in bulk if any one wants them. Plus we have an abundance of Breathe Like A Fish Shirts and The Rod Glove Products still in stock. Also, if anyone buys a new Ardent Edge fishing reel, we will send you a free Reel Glove to protect your new investment.


----------

